# Ode To The Cucumber



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2019)

We humans have come far, thanks to our infinite ingenuity, but I have to question the level of sanity of the first human to try the cucumber with it's spiny exterior. What person in their right mind would think that something like this oversize burr could be good??? LOL

Playing with the old Pentax 135mm f/2.8 today. Still difficult for me to hand hold and focus, but when you get it right, it can be scary sharp. I guess you could say I was using a modified rocking motion to catch it in focus.....I was sitting in a rocking chair on the deck rocking back and forth. LOL This was all natural shade, with a little bit of light coming through the trees in just the right spot. Shot at ISO 400, 1/200, f/5.6.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 24, 2019)

In the words of a comedian whose name I cannot remember : Who was the person that looked at a cow and thought " I am going to squeeze those dangly things and drink whatever comes out!"


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> In the words of a comedian whose name I cannot remember : Who was the person that looked at a cow and thought " I am going to squeeze those dangly things and drink whatever comes out!"



Yup, obviously they didn't pull the tail first!!!


----------



## SouthernGent5983 (Jul 24, 2019)

Beautiful photo. Now the bigger question is who thought up the idea of eating a raw oyster?


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 24, 2019)

SouthernGent5983 said:


> Beautiful photo. Now the bigger question is who thought up the idea of eating a raw oyster?



I don't know, but I'm pretty sure the person who first did it probably said "Hold my beer and watch this" right before he did.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice pic, nice shades of green! It's chef's salad tonight!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 25, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice pic, nice shades of green! It's chef's salad tonight!



Thank you! I really like how well this old lens renders. Being a full manual lens makes it less appealing because of the extra time involved in getting the shot, but when time isn't an issue, it's a great option.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 25, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pic, nice shades of green! It's chef's salad tonight!
> ...


I learned on an older Canon AE-1 where I did nothing but manual focus so when I have to do it it kinda feels like I'm saying hello to an old friend. I don't mind doing it when the camera can't focus on something critical like an eye but I definitely don't want to have to do that too often.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2019)

Pigs refuse to eat cucumbers.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jul 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Pigs refuse to eat cucumbers.



Is that right? I thought pigs would eat anything.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 25, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Pigs refuse to eat cucumbers.
> ...


I thought that was billy goats where as pigs just eat a lot.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2019)

I remember as a kid my grandfather used to absolutely hate cucumbers, and he used to say,"I will not eat anything a pig refuses to eat".I thought he was exaggerating, but one summer I dumped a bucket and a half of cucumbers over the fence and into the pigpen. The pigs came up excited, but refused to eat any of the cukes.I learned right then that my grandfather was not exaggerating. That would be the only food I have ever seen pigs refuse to eat.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2019)

Last weekend I bought a 200 mm f/4 Pentax M-series manual focus lens.  It was in extremely fine condition mechanically,with ultra clean glass.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Last weekend I bought a 200 mm f/4 Pentax M-series manual focus lens.  It was in extremely fine condition mechanically,with ultra clean glass.



Cool, like a lot of the old Pentax glass, unless you treated it really bad, it just keeps on performing. Looks like it got pretty good reviews SMC Pentax-M 200mm F4 Reviews - M Prime Lenses - Pentax Lens Reviews & Lens Database 

I don't really mind the fact that a manual lens slows me down, makes me concentrate more on the shot, but without contacts, it's a little aggravating to have to manually reset the focal length in camera every time I turn off the camera and turn it back on.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 25, 2019)

I thought I should update the thread to advise that the subject of my image has gone on to greener fields, having met his/her demise as a fresh addition to the salad we had for supper this evening. He/she lived a long life (in cucumber days), filled with sunshine, he/she never wanted for much during it's short time here on earth.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 25, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> He/she lived a long life



Not sure, but looks more like a "He".


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 25, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > He/she lived a long life
> ...



Given the current state of the world I make no assumptions on gender anymore.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 25, 2019)

SouthernGent5983 said:


> Beautiful photo. Now the bigger question is who thought up the idea of eating a raw oyster?



Someone with a really bad cold?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 25, 2019)

Derrel said:


> I remember as a kid my grandfather used to absolutely hate cucumbers, and he used to say,"I will not eat anything a pig refuses to eat".I thought he was exaggerating, but one summer I dumped a bucket and a half of cucumbers over the fence and into the pigpen. The pigs came up excited, but refused to eat any of the cukes.I learned right then that my grandfather was not exaggerating. That would be the only food I have ever seen pigs refuse to eat.



My dad said there is two cubic feet of gas in one slice of cucumber.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jul 25, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > He/she lived a long life
> ...



Only the female flowers bear fruit.


----------



## zulu42 (Jul 25, 2019)

I should know that


----------



## willard3 (Jul 26, 2019)

SouthernGent5983 said:


> Beautiful photo. Now the bigger question is who thought up the idea of eating a raw oyster?



Certainly not the oyster................


----------

